# Moving, living and working in Mexico



## MER (Mar 19, 2010)

Hello all,

This is my first post and I,m excited to be here!!! First my situation is that I work for a press manufacturer in Canada, my position is a service tech. We have many presses located through out Mexico and I have traveled extensively during installations and service. We are now looking to open a small service office to serve our customers and have been asked to head up the office. As you can expect I have a million questions and think its best to handle them one or two at a time. I have a FM3 but it is written "VISATANTE TECNICO NO LUCRATIVO". I do not think it is proper and should say "LUCRATIVO" instead of "NO LUCRATIVO". Am I right in my assumption and how can I have it changed or what is proper.

Lots more to follow,
Thanks,
MER


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It will require a change to 'lucritivo', meaning permission to work in your field. You will need the support of the principals in your Mexican location and official letters of transfer to that position. With that, and specialized skill sets, you should be able to obtain the new endorsement on your FM3 by INM officials. You will have to submit a new Appliication for Migratory Procedures (Solicitud de Tråmite Migratorio).
Note that the procedures will change a bit on May 1st, 2010, but should not affect your situation, beyond getting an FM3 card, instead of the booklet.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2010)

Are you going to do the work for the Canada company, and the MX customer will be paying the company in Canada for the work? If you will continue to be paid by Canada, to your Canadian bank account, then you are fine as long as you are not paid in Mexico. You are then a VISITING TECHNICIAN, and are allowed to renew your FM3 visa for up to 4 more years.

The advantage is that you will then not have to pay Mexico income taxes. The Canada company will probably have to form a MX entity, but you can remain here as a visiting professional in FM3 status as No Lucrativo.


----------



## jumperted (Mar 19, 2010)

do you need a work visa from the outset if visiting from the UK. can i visit for 180 days and then apply for work visa if the job interview for which i am attending is good


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Jumperted,
The immigration situation is undergoing changes, which will take effect May 1st, 2010. As such, it appears that you may still enter as a tourist on a 180 day tourist permit (FMM) but may have to apply for an FM3 within 30 days of entering the country if you intend to stay longer. That seems to make applying for jobs in Mexico a bit more difficult; probably intentionally. As such, I suggest that you survey employment opportunities by exploring various online agencies and international companies with interests and operations in Mexico. By the way, do you speak Spanish?


----------



## MER (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh no I have received two different answers. I think I need to clarify a few things, the other expat response asked the following:

Will I still be working for and be paid by the Canadian company to a Canadian bank. Yes everything remains the same for me, I will receive no payments from customers in Mexico. All will be handled through the office in Canada and my pay from Canada will go to my Canadian account.

If this is the case my next question on paying income taxes is also answered.

We are really trying to keep this as simple as possible for the start, with the good potential of future growth.


----------



## MER (Mar 19, 2010)

Jumperted,
I have both flown and driven into Mexico, when flying in I receive a card on the plane (FMM or FMT) looking at one right now and it does not say but does not really matter. The top part is general info for visitor, the next for business. I have entered both for pleasure and business and always receive 180 days now, not so a few years back. There is no fee to pay. When driving in you fill out the same card but are charged a 20 to 25 USD fee. I asked about why I must pay when driving and was told when flying the cost is hidden the cost of your plane ticket. I applied for my FM3 here in Canada but have read you can also apply in Mexico. Good Luck. There is also lots of info on the internet.


----------



## MER (Mar 19, 2010)

GringoCArlos,
You are right on with how we want to handle this, and also answered my next big concern about paying taxes. I just want to be sure because I did receive another response saying I need to change to "LUCRATIVO"
Thank You


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

My feeling is that you may remain non-lucritivo if visiting Mexico as a representative of your company and not actually 'doing business' in the country. That may be a grey area. However, if you are here to open a new office or branch and manage it, that would seem to indicate lucritivo, no matter where you are being paid. Note that even volunteers in Mexico must have working permission in many cases.
Starting May 1st, you will no longer be able to get an FM3 outside of Mexico. The FMM will replace the FMT and cannot be extended beyond the 180 days, which will be issued in all cases. You will, therefore, need to apply for an FM3 at the INM office nearest your Mexican residence if you wish to stay longer.
When you drive into Mexico, you will pay fees for your FMT (soon to be FMM) and for the temporary importation of your vehicle. However, when you fly, the tourist fee is included in the airline ticket. This is a bone of contention with folks who have an FM3 or FM2 or are even Mexican citizens, since the airlines collect the fees and seem less than interested in refunding it to those who don't need, and legally can't have a tourist permit. Mexican law prohibits having two immigration documents at the same time.


----------

